# New Mice from Rodentfest!...and a rattie....lol



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG....so awesome! I LOVE what I got! I'm elated! I even managed to find a MANX RATTIE BUCK!!!!!!!!! I snapped pics before I put everyone away to settle in!

I'm gonna start with my manxey rattie boy....I didn't think I'd find any ratties and I found manx buck which I've been looking for for months!!!! I love my meeces...but EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOOOVE!
10-10-02RFrattie 004 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFrattie 008 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFrattie 017 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Onto the meeces!
Blue burmese fox texel doe from Cindy  Super cute!
10-10-02RFmeeces 010 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 012 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 013 by Stina_83, on Flickr

RECESSIVE YELLOW X-BRINDLE FROM MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isn't she GORGEOUS?!!!
10-10-02RFmeeces 024 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 027 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 028 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 029 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 031 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 032 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Blue recessive yellow doe from Mike.....no one had reserved her and she's just so darn cute I had to get her!
10-10-02RFmeeces 038 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 039 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 042 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 043 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Well...I can't get a red mouse from Jack....but I did get a cinnamon pair (the buck is satin) from Amy that are out of a cinnamon from the red line from Jack! 
10-10-02RFmeeces 047 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 048 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 051 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 076 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 078 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 079 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 080 by Stina_83, on Flickr

and my ADORABLE, INSANELY FLUFFY! mock chocolate texel buck from Cindy! Everyone who saw me carrying him around stopped me and ooh'ed and ahh'd over him!
10-10-02RFmeeces 059 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 060 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 063 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 064 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 069 by Stina_83, on Flickr
10-10-02RFmeeces 073 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I want that rat ):


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

lol that last one is a miniature bunny xD no doubt about it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are great,especially the last one.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

That rat is fast becoming my most favorite rat of all time!!! lol He is a DOLL! I LOOOOOVE him! I still haven't decided on a name for him though...lol

Everyone loves the furball mouse...lol Hopefully he will make more furball mouse babies for me


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

You know that last mouse wold look fantastic in my mousery


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

WOW! I'm really kicking myself in the pants for not being able to go now....sigh...to think perhaps I could have brought home someone new too. Ah well, please keep me in mind for any available offspring as I can provide a spoiled rotten forever home!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hehehe


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

i now am on a crazy search for my very own furball rodent. :mrgreen:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

ooh ooh :bash I want the rattie he's adorable also love the x brindle very pretty.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

omg i want that last little fluff ball :lol:


----------

